# VW Gamma Radio Code - How



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

should I go about getting the code number for my Gamma radio + CD autochanger? 

It's the factory fitted stereo but the last owner removed the code tear-off from the VW handbook and it wasn't passed on to the German dealer, or me. :roll: 

Thanks,


SD


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Car radios can sometimes be re-coded using a PC & the appropriate SW.

Try your local independent car audio specialist. They'll be able to shed some light on this for you.

D.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The code should be on the VW database and shoould be available through any VW agent Ford charge £10 for the service
Hope that helps


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, fellers.

Luckily my radio is still working after the vehicle battery change I did yesterday, but I can see I need to get the code in case the battery dies or has to be disconnected again.

Cheers,


SD


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Take your radio out write down the model number and serial number then visit this site

http://forum.eserviceinfo.com/viewforum.php?f=8&sid=bbc5fa11309b232d7a1be57f33bb05b1

Join (they will not answer you unless you are a member) its free.

Post these numbers asking for the unlock code
and in less than 10 mins you will have the code.
No charge


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

time was if you wired up a 9volt battery to a ciggy lighter plug, you could remove the battery without losing the radio codes and presets, garages did this all the time,I'm not sure if the latest vehicles allow this with all the techno wizardry, but I don't see why not.


----------



## SPARKY010 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there, 

Could you help me find my vw polos radio code please?


serial number: VWZ1Z3Y5007875

THANK YOU!!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

SPARKY010 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you help me find my vw polos radio code please?
> 
> ...


I think this is the third first post asking for radio codes. Weird. :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have thought the dealer would be the best place if it was legit :wink: :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I spent hours searching for a code for the aftermarket radio in my van.

It turned out that it does not have one ........ DOH. :? :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## inesgialex (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi there can i get some help with my blaupunkt? I took of my radio to change cupholer and now it entered in safe mode

Serial number vwz1z3A5506832

Model 7649207360 
Thanks


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

inesgialex said:


> Hi there can i get some help with my blaupunkt? I took of my radio to change cupholer and now it entered in safe mode
> 
> Serial number vwz1z3A5506832
> 
> ...


D
E
A
L
E
R
S
H
I
P
,


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

inesgialex said:


> Hi there can i get some help with my blaupunkt? I took of my radio to change cupholer and now it entered in safe mode
> 
> Serial number vwz1z3A5506832
> 
> ...


D
E
A
L
E
R
S
H
I
P
,


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

inesgialex said:


> Hi there can i get some help with my blaupunkt? I took of my radio to change cupholer and now it entered in safe mode
> 
> Serial number vwz1z3A5506832
> 
> ...


D
E
A
L
E
R
S
H
I
P
,


----------



## inesgialex (Sep 7, 2013)

*Closed*

Dealership closed on weekends. So .... i have no other option. And i haven't received the v5 yet


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Learn to whistle 

I empathize as I was without radio in my car for two days whilst I tried to remember the bloody code (the battery haad gone flat whilst we were away) I got there in the end.

Try asking on www.volkszone.com


----------

